
Sexual Harassment and attempted rape at RubyConf 2015 - krispyqueen
http://krispyqueenengineer.tumblr.com/post/141099395832/sexual-harassment-at-rubyconf-2015
======
kafkaesq
Very sad to hear. I hope we'll get to hear whatever details she feels
appropriate to share about what happened.

